

Big Brother at work may be no bad thing - GotAnyMegadeth
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-27813535

======
good-citizen
i think the author of this post should watch 'House of Cards' on netflix.
Human interactions (politics) are always based on being able to say things to
others in private.

